# 11 week puppy diarrhea



## Garry125 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Im confused on what's going on in her belly. I've taken her to the vet stool sample is negative for worms, parvo and distemper. She came on adult iams from breader. I tried propac puppy food and it got bad fast. So I did chicken and rice got solid started to add a little whole earth farms beef and lamb (all life stages). Changed to dark brown and she gets diarrhea every other day. Vet tried deworming antibiotics and now she's on tylan powder. Seems the vet is geussing I asked about pulling blood and said it's not necessary. Any advice is much appreciated I feel bad for this pup. She well hydrated of course.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It’s good you brought in a stool sample and creepy crawlies have been ruled out, along with parvo. 

How much kibble are you feeding? Sometimes over feeding causes diarrhea, especially in pups.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

WELCOME Garry!:greet:

Did vet do an ELISA test for Giardia?

Try giving her one capsule of Slippery Elm one hour before meals to coat and sooth the gut. 
Looks like this at a health food store (NOT GNC): https://www.amazon.com/Slippery-Elm...&qid=1523970938&sr=8-13&keywords=slippery+elm 

Then feed ONE food only until she adjusts to it.

Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change eventually transitioning out the old food. 
If stool gets loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance". 

Many dog's are sensitive to an ingredient in the foods such as chicken items, flax, grains, or yeast supplements. But....that's an elimination game! lol
Sick with the food that she had good stools on first before you begin to SLOWLY change to a better quality food such as Fromm's.

She's been on an antibiotic which kills the good bacteria in the gut, so I would also suggest a high quality Digestive Enzyme (helps to assimilate food) & a ProBiotic (keeps the "good" bacteria in the gut). Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut (immune system helps fight allergens and MANY other things) it is *very* important to keep it healthy. 

Below are Human Ingredient Products made for dogs:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo: http://www.carmspack.com/ (click on “Contact” and use the email to order)
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) https://www.thewholisticpet.com/dog/supplements/digestion/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html 
*Animal Essentials: (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo)*Plant Enzyme w/ Probiotics 3.5 oz 100 gm - Animal Essentials

Not Human grade but a nice product: RX Biotic: https://www.amazon.com/Rx-Vitamins-For-Pets-Biotic/dp/B00U37FYDS?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0



Moms


----------



## Garry125 (Apr 17, 2018)

She's on two cups a day broken up three times a day. She's on rice and chicken now. She weighs about 16 pounds looks skinny but vet said she's good weight. She acts fine plays and is always hungry


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That sounds good, two cups a day. Glad you are measuring and spreading out between meals.

Moms has some good feedback as well.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would ask the vet to do a Fecal Panel - IDEXX Real PCR Diarrhea Panel is the one our rescue vet uses for mystery diarrhea. It's a test that has to be sent out to a lab. It's fairly new (it actually tests for pathogen DNA), so it's possible some vets might not know about it.

I would not throw antibiotics at this not knowing what's there (Tylan is an antibiotic), as that's what leads to antibiotic resistance -- don't stop them without asking your vet, but I would call and have a phone convo about whether you might be creating something resistant by just guessing. 

This panel tests up to 18 different pathogens that can't be seen on a fecal float slide. https://www.idexx.com/en/veterinary/reference-laboratories/idexx-realpcr-tests/

We just had a "leftover litter" of rescue pups dumped at a shelter by a breeder who couldn't sell them all. They needed to have this panel run after they kept cycling through diarrhea -- they had THREE different pathogens (a virus and three bacteria), in addition to giardia. Any one of those bugs would have explained the diarrhea, but they had a mess of multiple stuff going on. If we'd only treated the giardia, we'd have had infectious pups spreading pretty nasty stuff and frustrated people wondering why they could never get firm poop out of them. 

Giardia and parvo are both on the list of things it tests for, along with clostridum, camphylo, c. diff, and many other things, so you don't have to run separate tests any more (though you still can, if you prefer).

It costs around $200 and takes about 3 days. Most vets work with IDEXX, so your vet should be able to get you an exact price with a phone call.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I second what moms said, get an ELSA test to test for Giardia. Giardia doesn't shed cysts in every stool sample, so your pup may have Giardia but wasn't shedding cysts at the time so fecal exam will come back clean. I disgree with your vet, get a blood test done to check pancreatic levels (EPI) and Addison's.


----------



## Garry125 (Apr 17, 2018)

Alright I will call my vet tomorrow morning. Ask to run an Elsa test. Im tired of the geuss work if other test costs 200 I'll do that. I just want her to feel good. Thanks for the help. Hopefully Stella feels better.


----------



## Garry125 (Apr 17, 2018)

Update: she was tested for giardia came back negative. She has been started on probios for 5 days. Switched from boiled chicken to ground beef and rice. Mostly kibble and little bit of rice and gb. Her stool finally brown and is getting soild. It's been firm two days. But I know to give it at least two weeks. Fingers crossed with probios


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It could also be an allergy or even junk she ate outside. Can she get into food in the house?


----------



## Garry125 (Apr 17, 2018)

No she is in a puppy proof area. When im not home she's in a crate I have baby gates everywhere


----------

